# Kindle "have read" Kount



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok my question is how many books have you actually read on your kindle?

Even if it was a Dtb that you re-read on your kindle. Just want to know how many books you guys/gals have read on the kindle. 

I know I have ALOT on my "to read" list but I've only read 14 on my kindle so far. 

SO What is your Kindle Kount


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Around 140 since end of August.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure right off the top of my head but I know it's over 100. 

Melissa


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not as many as the above 2 posters or most members on this board.  I think about 35 maybe, I have been busy and haven't touched my Kindle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just under 100.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, publishing that would put my marriage in trouble.  Now that I have a K2 he has no physical evidence as to how often my nose is really in a "book".  Lets just say I read a lot.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

A grand total of... one!

But that's because I've had the Kindle for less than a week, and had a couple DTB's to get through first. If the size of my to-read list is anything to go by, though, I'll be in the hundreds before too long like the rest of ya crazy bookworms.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think that it has been somewhere around 70.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

24 on my K2 since February


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Somewhere between 300-400 since July 08!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, I have 317 in my Archive, which doesn't include non-Amazon books.  So I'd have to guess somewhere around 375?  I've had my Kindle since 2007, so that's in about 18 months.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had my Kindle for 6 months and have 130 books, but have only read about 75.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im only at 3 or 4, just got mine a few weeks ago


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

215 Since April 08 with another 300 pdf conversions.  But do I stop buying?  No, just spend, spend, spend.  I guess I can read them when my hubby cuts me off.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have only read about a dozen or so since November, but I read my bible on my Kindle every day.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I actually keep track of this on my Twitter.

Total Kindle Kill Count: 8 books completed, 2846 pages read since March 7th.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Approximately 65 since August, '08 when I got my Kindle.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know, I've never kept very good track of the number of books I read either pre or post kindle, though I usually average a book or two a week.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

24 since mid March, but at least 7 of them have been 800 pages or more, and a few at over 1000 pages each, but a few short books too. I think I average about 1500-1600 pages a week, maybe.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I've only read about 10 ebooks since getting my Kindle in March. I've also read a few ebooks on my BlackBerry that I still had in eReader and secure MobiPocket formats.

Even though I was already reading in digital format, I would say my reading has almost doubled since I got my Kindle.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

47 Kindle books since last August....and lots more still waiting to be read. 

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

22 since November '08 on my K.  Two paperbacks, one library book, and I'm working on a hardback now.
deb


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Somewhere between 25-30


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

172 since December.

I keep track on goodreads


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Add another one to my kount.  I read Kindle Culture: Tales of How Amazon's E-reader is Sparking a Cultural Revolution.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> Add another one to my kount. I read Kindle Culture: Tales of How Amazon's E-reader is Sparking a Cultural Revolution.
> deb


How was it?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

2 in the month I've had it but I'm also trying to narrow down the actual number of books I had stockpiled


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

up to 15 now


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kindle Culture was interesting.  Quick read.  I learned a lot of things I didn't know.  I don't visit all of the other Kindle forums.  
deb


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

About 60 since November '08

Lynn L


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I've read about 90 books since I got my Kindle in November '08, but only about 30 of them were on the Kindle. Still trying to hack throught my DTB pile.


----------

